# Bass-playin meat-head's journal



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, Im fourth day into my new diet, and in about a month here, I should be getting my license, pretty swiftly... About a month, really... BUT, I'm currently "bulking" and doin my best, it's a bit difficult to lift right when you are in a high school weights program, Im basically just setting this up, so when I get my license, and gym membership, I wont have to make it...

I weigh 174, Im 5'9" and ... That's about it. Ill be keepin ya posted weekly, I have to rewrite my diet, its in my head, but... I need to get it on paper though.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Gotta start somewhere, man.  Good luck to ya.  Watch that parallel parking!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL, (i cant do that) ... Yeah, thanks! Thankfully, they dont have that on our tests anymore, they dont even have highway driving! i like highway driving FAR more than in town driving, but, anywho...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> LOL, (i cant do that) ... Yeah, thanks! Thankfully, they dont have that on our tests anymore, they dont even have highway driving! i like highway driving FAR more than in town driving, but, anywho...


 No p park OR highway?  *sigh* The decline of american transportation quality continues...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 28, 2005)

blame Gray Davis and AHNOLD... lol, nah, it's been that way for quite some time, you drive around for 15 mins, and BAM, you got your license... Watch out folks, I DRIVE LIKE MY MOMMEH, (i hope I wont...)


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 30, 2005)

My friends birthday party this weekend, Uber cheat. 

Feel like crap, almost threw up, twice, and am starting diet with new motivation, supplements were supposed to arrive saturday afternoon, they wont be here til at least monday, UPS doesnt ship on sundays


----------

